# HasBean Jailbreak Mk2



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Anybody tried Jailbreak Mk2 yet?

I'm a fan of the original.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Mk2? Mk2?

Damn. Just when I'd got my roasting of Mk1 perfected!

No, not tried yet, but need to order some fresh greens next week so will give it a go.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ive just checked my latest bag which is still in the waiting area as it was only roasted on the 10th and Mk 2 Jailbreak is composed of 3 totally different beans than Mk1.

Mk2 is

(40%) Colombian Finca Santuario Mirador Tipica

(30%), Brazil Fazenda Sol Nascente Pulped Natural

(30%), Bolivia San Ignacio.

Mk 1 just for info is

40% Finca La Fany

30% Finca Argentina

30% Limoncillo.

It will be interesting to see how they compare.

Ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried Mk2 yet, I'm needing to order this weekend and wondered on the opinions of others.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just started a fresh bag before my machine broke down this week!

I was a fan of mk1, but I'd say mk2 is probably an improvement. This might be due to my technique getting better or it may well be the new blend. It's a very easy bean to handle though. It seems quite difficult to get it wrong!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

2kg bag of greens just arrived. Won't have time to roast today, but should be able to tomorrow, so first brew probably on Sunday or Monday. I'll report back.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

carbonkid85 said:


> It seems quite difficult to get it wrong!


That sounds like a challenge


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

My Mk2 was delivered on Tuesday so its in the waiting area trying to escape into the grinder. Stay calm Mk2 your turn will come.

Ian


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

My Jailbreak says it was was roasted on 4th Jan but the label doesn't say Mk2.

I guess I just missed the change.

Next time


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

glug said:


> My Jailbreak says it was was roasted on 4th Jan but the label doesn't say Mk2.
> 
> I guess I just missed the change.
> 
> Next time


Check the blend contents in my earlier post and see if its Mk1 or Mk2.


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> Check the blend contents in my earlier post and see if its Mk1 or Mk2.


Confirmed Mk1,

I shall be enjoying some 'Finca La Fany' tomorrow


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I forgot all about this thread! I'm now using my third 8 ounce roasting of Mk2, and will be buying more whilst it's still available. I'm roasting just into second crack, getting rich dark beans with just a slight oil sheen. The coffee is like it says on the tin: sweet, balanced, rich, bold bodied. I can't describe it better than that. Using about 16 grams for 2 one ounce shots, and dialled in easily. I haven't any quantitative evidence to do a comparison with the Mk1, but my gut feeling is that it's even better. A great every-day blend.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry to contradict you Vintage but while it's a great every day blend, to me it is just slightly inferior to Mk1. Not quite as much punch but hey that's just MY palate and only one opinion. Back to Blakes blend for a while.

Ian


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Nothing to be sorry about, Ian. ;>)))

Taste is totally subjective - that's why there are so many blends out there.Could well be that I'm wrong, but I'm happy enough with it.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never tried either and I'm looking for some new beans to try. Might give these a whirl......


----------

